# Frozen frogs/lizards?



## xautomaticflowersx (Sep 7, 2009)

I've been looking online (and on the forums) for a source of frozen frogs/lizards to use for scenting pinkies with if I need to. The only thing I can come up with is frozen frogs legs for human consumption, which is very expensive and wasteful as you can only buy by the kilogram and it costs something like £40 per kilo delivered. Not an option!:whip:

Can anyone help? Cheers!


----------



## xautomaticflowersx (Sep 7, 2009)

Nobody?


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

> The only thing I can come up with is frozen frogs legs for human consumption, which is very expensive and wasteful as you can only buy by the kilogram and it costs something like £40 per kilo delivered.


Is that an internet price or have you asked your local fish monger?


----------



## xautomaticflowersx (Sep 7, 2009)

Yeah it's an online price. I didn't know it was something you could get at a fishmonger! :gasp: Do you have any idea of the sort of price I'd be likely to expect from a fishmonger?
Maybe I should ring around some of the local fishmongers and see what I can find out. Thanks for the tip.: victory:


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

I don't know what price they go for but I know my local fish monger has ordered frogs legs for people fairly recently. They are all shipped in from the far east now so unlikely to be dirt cheap but worth enquiring. Depending on the country & farm of origin they'll most likely be either Rana catesbeiana or Hoplobatrachus tigerinus.


----------



## xautomaticflowersx (Sep 7, 2009)

Okidoke... thanks again for the help. I'll see what I can come up with from fishmongers.:2thumb:


----------

